# Angeln am Uitgeestermeer / Umgebung Uitgeest?



## rapaLLa04 (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute!

Da demnächst ein Urlaub ansteht und ich die Angeln mal wieder aus dem Keller holen wollte, wollte ich erstmal grundsätzlich fragen, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt, diese mitzunehmen.

Werde im "MeerParel"-Park wohnen, in nem Ferienhaus mit eigenem Bootssteg und nem kleinen Boot (nicht Schlepp-Fähig da kein E-Motor und um selbst ausm Boot zu angeln ist es zu klein). Bin aber was den Angelplatz ansich angeht sehr flexibel. 

Grundsätzlich geht es also um das Uitgeestermeer.
Nun mal ein paar kleine Fragen..

Macht es überhaupt Sinn, vom Steg am Haus zu Angeln? Erfahrungsgemäß sind das ja meist eher kleine künstlich angelegte Kanäle mit etwa 1m-1,2m Tiefe, die jedoch direkten Anschluss an den See haben. 

Am See selber, macht es mehr Sinn auf Raub- oder auf Friedfisch zu angeln?

Da ich auch ein Auto zur Verfügung habe, macht es vielleicht mehr sinn an die Nordsee rüber zu fahren oder ist das für mich als Neueinsteiger vielleicht ne nummer zu Groß?

Gibt es sonst noch etwas wichtiges?


Wie gesagt, habe aus Zeitgründen ewig nicht mehr geangelt und bin auch absolut nicht mehr im Thema. Hab ich noch etwas vergessen?


Lieben Gruß und Petri,
rapaLLa


----------

